# Blue Screen and Registry Problems



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

My PC (Windows 10) recently froze up on me after playing a video game. The cause may have been overheating or the fact that I recently installed updates or installed a Windows 7 (64-bit) driver to use an XBOX 360 controller on my PC. I'm hoping I can gain more clarity regarding the cause. But the main issue now is that I am stuck in the Blue Screen of Death.

After freezing up I forced a shut down. Then, after turning it back on, a blue screen popped up with this message:
"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We will restart for you." Then it shows where to go for support and gives the stopcode "CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED."

Since then I've tried about a dozen different solutions on existing forum threads. The PC is stuck in WinRe, and it won't boot up to the desktop. In WinRe, I've gone into "Troubleshoot," then "Reset my PC." It won't let me reset my PC with or without keeping my files. I've gone into "Advanced Options," and I've tried "Startup Repair" and the several recommended "Startup Settings." Neither work. I tried to "Uninstall Updates," but it was unsuccessful. The same Blue Screen Restart Alert I mentioned earlier pops up every time.

I've tried doing a System Restore. Initially it wouldn't let me initiate it at all because the drive wasnt system protected. I learned how to do that via Command Prompt and eventually got the Restore to initiate. But it was unsuccessful.

I learned through my readings that it is most likely that the Registry Keys are corrupt. I troubleshooted the System Restore with Command Prompt and exhausted several recommended methods for repairing/renaming the registry keys in command prompt. All eventually ended up failing or saying that the prompt was invalid.

Someone please help me!


----------



## Tech-o (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi!!

First off, why did you install a driver made for Windows 7 onto Windows 10? Unless it said it was compatible, that's most likely caused your issue.

Since you narrowed it down to corrupted registry keys, and system restore isn't working, you can try the USB method!

I recommend finding an official microsoft guide online for this since it'll be easier to make sense of, you just need a USB stick with at least 8GB of space and you need to download windows 10 onto it. You will need a different computer for this so if you can borrow one, this would be your best chance.

With creating the windows 10 media onto it, you can erase everything on your computer and get it to re install windows 10 from the USB, a fresh install.

It's unfortunate that this could be your only solution but I hope this helps!!


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

Tech-o said:


> Hi!!
> 
> First off, why did you install a driver made for Windows 7 onto Windows 10? Unless it said it was compatible, that's most likely caused your issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you for advice! I'll give this a shot and get back to you with the results.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

If you have anything valuable on that drive you should use command prompt to copy data to USB or another drive.
If you need help for command that will do this in as few typing as possible let me know the paths to where your data is.

In any case you need bootable installation image to try repair system, there is not need to reinstall if you don't want to.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedyJepp said:


> Thank you for advice! I'll give this a shot and get back to you with the results.


Also, it did say that the Windows 7 driver was compatible. It was the newest one available for an XBOX 360 controller.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> If you have anything valuable on that drive you should use command prompt to copy data to USB or another drive.
> If you need help for command that will do this in as few typing as possible let me know the paths to where your data is.
> 
> In any case you need bootable installation image to try repair system, there is not need to reinstall if you don't want to.


I have 1.5 TB external. Is there any way to just copy the whole thing, because I don't know the exact file locations of the some of the things I'd like save? Also, when you say "bootable installation image", are you referring to the "System Image Recovery" option in WinRe? Because if so, I tried that and it couldn't find one on my computer.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

First attach your drive (if it's external) then
when you open command prompt the 3 commands to list volumes is:

```
diskaprt
lis vol
exit
```
Note the volume letters, one of these is where windows is installed (it doesn't have to be C drive)
next you need to identify your backup drive, you can tell which one is system drive and backup drive by looking at volume sizes in gigabytes.

For example if system drive is *C* and your backup drive is *D* then the command to copy all is:

```
mkdir D:\systembackup
robocopy C: D:\systembackup /E /V
```
This creates a new directory on your backup drive *D* called "systembackup" and then copies everything from system drive *C*



> when you say "bootable installation image"


Download windows and create bootable USB, as explained on bellow link
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

When you boot into USB as soon as you select language there is an option "*repair my computer*"


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> First attach your drive (if it's external) then
> when you open command prompt the 3 commands to list volumes is:
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the help so far. I did try connecting my external drive and using those three prompts. It said that 'diskaprt' wasn't recognized as an internal or external command, etc. I used 'diskaprt lis vol exit" together in the same prompt, but that didn't work either. Not sure what I'm doing wrong... Sorry, I'm definitely not super well versed in computers.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> First attach your drive (if it's external) then
> when you open command prompt the 3 commands to list volumes is:
> 
> ```
> ...


Okay, I remembered that my Local Disk was C, and my external had always been categorized as E when I used it on my PC. So, I went ahead and tried using the second set of command prompts...

mkdir E:\systembackup
robocopy C: E:\systembackup /E /V

...to start the transfer. But it said "Access is denied." I let it try every 30 seconds for about 5 minutes, but no luck.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please excuse me, my first command contains a typo 🙁
Instead of diskaprt it should be diskpart:

It should be:

```
diskpart
lis vol
exit
```
Then after ensuring you got the letters right from `lis vol` output:

```
mkdir E:\systembackup
robocopy C:\ E:\systembackup /E /V
```
If copying doesn't work here are alternatives:

```
mkdir E:\systembackup
robocopy C:\ E:\systembackup /E /V /COPYALL
```


```
mkdir E:\systembackup
xcopy C:\ D:\systembackup /E /C
```


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Please excuse me, my first command contains a typo 🙁
> Instead of diskaprt it should be diskpart:
> 
> It should be:
> ...


Awesome! No worries about the typo. I was able to get the files copied, about 267,000 of them, but then it said there was insufficient memory  which is weird, because I remember there being less than have a gig on local disk C. And there is 1.2 TB of space remaining on my external. My external is formatted as 'exFAT', and my local disk is NFTS. Could that be the problem??


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Insufficient memory can probably happen with 'robocopy' which If I'm not wrong sometimes doesn't work straightforward as one would imagine, it uses some local storage sometimes, and has path length limitations, I forgot the details.

'xcopy' should work differently so you can try that, just make sure to free previously copied files on external disk.

You can also look at details:
robocopy:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/administration/windows-commands/robocopy
xcopy:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/administration/windows-commands/xcopy

Btw, if you use "repair my computer" in installation media it should retain your files, this backup is just in case to be 100% sure.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Insufficient memory can probably happen with 'robocopy' which If I'm not wrong sometimes doesn't work straightforward as one would imagine, it uses some local storage sometimes, and has path length limitations, I forgot the details.
> 
> 'xcopy' should work differently so you can try that, just make sure to free previously copied files on external disk.
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks. I actually did use xcopy before, not robocopy. I had looked up another method, because robocopy was leading to an Access Denied message. I had used *xcopy c:\ d:\systembackup /s /e /h /i /c /y. * Another site had recommended It. It had worked fine until the 'insufficient memory' message at the tend. But I'll give it another shot with *xcopy *in combination with the several commands you recommended.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedyJepp said:


> Got it! Thanks. I actually did use xcopy before, not robocopy. I had looked up another method, because robocopy was leading to an Access Denied message. I had used *xcopy c:\ d:\systembackup /s /e /h /i /c /y. * Another site had recommended It. It had worked fine until the 'insufficient memory' message at the tend. But I'll give it another shot with *xcopy *in combination with the several commands you recommended.





SpeedyJepp said:


> Got it! Thanks. I actually did use xcopy before, not robocopy. I had looked up another method, because robocopy was leading to an Access Denied message. I had used *xcopy c:\ d:\systembackup /s /e /h /i /c /y. * Another site had recommended It. It had worked fine until the 'insufficient memory' message at the tend. But I'll give it another shot with *xcopy *in combination with the several commands you recommended.


So, after some trial and error, this command is working...

robocopy C:\ E:\system backup /s /e /v /r:1 /w:5

The r:1 means it only retries one time when the file cannot he accessed. W:5 means it retried every 5 seconds. This helped stop the problem of infinite retires. Xcopy kept running into the sufficient memory problem. The only downside with this current command and transfer is that it's taking forever. It's still going. Its on hour 31. Is that normal or is there something that could be causing it to take forever?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I never copied entry system so can't tell, there is no benefit to copy entry system, usually you just want to copy your personal data.

To find your personal data, you use following commands:

1. To navigate to C partition
*C:*
2. To list directories in current location
*DIR*
3. To go forward into some directory
*cd "some directory"*
4. To go back one directory
*cd ..*

You then copy the paths you want to your folder on external disk.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedyJepp said:


> So, after some trial and error, this command is working...
> 
> robocopy C:\ E:\system backup /s /e /v /r:1 /w:5
> 
> The r:1 means it only retries one time when the file cannot he accessed. W:5 means it retried every 5 seconds. This helped stop the problem of infinite retires. Xcopy kept running into the sufficient memory problem. The only downside with this current command and transfer is that it's taking forever. It's still going. Its on hour 31. Is that normal or is there something that could be causing it to take forever?





zebanovich said:


> I never copied entry system so can't tell, there is no benefit to copy entry system, usually you just want to copy your personal data.
> 
> To find your personal data, you use following commands:
> 
> ...


Ok, so I let it finish up the process of copying everything over. Only, it said that in the end it there wasnt enought disk space, even though I know there was plenty initially. It literally spent more than a day just copying C:\DocumentsandSettings\Cjepp\localappdata\.... I let it go just to see how long it would take in total. Nearly 70 hours!!! Needless to say I will never be copying the entire drive again. I'll be more selective. The only problem now is that my external which initially 2 TB of free space, now only has 7 MB remaining. What the heck! How is that possible. The C drive I copied over only was around 200 GB! I deleted the systembackup file so I could start over and be more selective, yet it only cleared 23 MB of space! I am so confused. Please help me


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, I thought you gave up, there is somebody else having the exact same issue, and we figured out the problem is that copying entry system will consume all available physical RAM resulting in failure.

See bellow link for solution on how to copy:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-with-error-0xc0000135.1247089



> he only problem now is that my external which initially 2 TB of free space, now only has 7 MB remaining. What the heck!


It looks like your external drive is NTFS file system, meaning it's possible you didn't delete copied data but instead sent them to recycle bin, make sure you empty your trash on external drive.

Another possibility could be some copied files are hidden so you couldn't simply delete them.

To display hidden and protected files you'll need to enable that option in:
Control Panel -> Folder options -> View

*Please make sure not to delete required file system items, I'm not responsible if you do so!*


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Hello, I thought you gave up, there is somebody else having the exact same issue, and we figured out the problem is that copying entry system will consume all available physical RAM resulting in failure.
> 
> See bellow link for solution on how to copy:
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-with-error-0xc0000135.1247089
> ...


Okay! I'll work this. Thank you so much


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedyJepp said:


> Okay! I'll work this. Thank you so much


Hey, so I'm having a lot of trouble deleting all the files in the systembackup file I created. I've tried deleting all of systembackup and then emptying the trash inside my external hard drive. It only deleted some of the files. Ive tried going in and deleting files individually (even revealing hidden ones). Still only some files are deleted. A small amount relative to the whole. I've tried using someone else's computer. But the process petered out twice after 12 hours, and only ended up deleting some. Any ideas?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, you shouldn't really wait several hours to delete some files... please next time just abort operation if it takes more than 20 minutes (depends...)

Possible reasons for this are active antivirus protection or file permissions.

If those files are still in recycle bin then do this:
move them out of recycle bin because they shouldn't have ended up in there but deleted instead.

if there is still "systembackup" folder on your drive move trash there, if not crate new "systembackup" in your drive and move all trash *those files* into that folder. (this will probably take time, make sure you move small chunks)

*NOTE:* make sure you enable option *"hide Protected operating system files(recommended)"*
And probably "Don't show hidden files, folders and drives" too,
before moving random things out of trash as per my quote before:


> *Please make sure not to delete required file system items, I'm not responsible if you do so!*


Once trash is empty those files are out of trash, please make sure "systembackup" folder is in your hard drive root directory.

Press *Windows key + R*
type into run box: *cmd.exe*
hit OK to open command prompt

navigate inside command prompt to your external drive, for example if external drive letter is *D* then type:

```
D:
```
hit enter to go to D partition

Just for test list directories to make sure there is "systembackup" in output:

```
dir
```
Now if it's there, delete "systembackup" folder with bellow command:

```
rmdir /S /Q systembackup
```
This should be almost instant deletion.


----------



## SpeedyJepp (Jun 26, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> OK, you shouldn't really wait several hours to delete some files... please next time just abort operation if it takes more than 20 minutes (depends...)
> 
> Possible reasons for this are active antivirus protection or file permissions.
> 
> ...


The problem is, there are no files in the recycling bin. Ive emptied it, and Ive also permanently deleted about 800 GB of data using a friends computer. So, this line of problem solving is shot from the start.


----------

